# PS4 Pro: Jährliche Hardware-Upgrades die Zukunft, meint Experte



## David Martin (23. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS4 Pro: Jährliche Hardware-Upgrades die Zukunft, meint Experte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *PS4 Pro: Jährliche Hardware-Upgrades die Zukunft, meint Experte*


----------



## Odin333 (23. März 2017)

Der Experte meint jährliche Hardwareupgrades?

Zu teuer für die Konsolenhersteller meine ich!
Die gehen vielleicht auf drei, maximal zwei Jahre runter.


----------



## vintatsh (23. März 2017)

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass Sony und Microsoft nicht nur Hardwarehersteller sind und nicht mal eben willkürlich die Hardware ändern können. Die Spiele-Entwickler werden da sicherlich ein Wörtchen mitreden dürfen und müssen. Ansonsten kann man Konsolen gleich ähnlich dem PC diverse Grafikeinstellungen verleihen und nicht mehr spezifisch für die  zugrundeliegende Hardware optimieren. Eine neue Konsole jedes Jahr würde die gesamte Branche spalten, man sieht ja schon wie unbeliebt die Pro bei diversen Entwicklern ist.


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2017)

Jährliche Hardwareupgrades immer öfters im Gespräch
Keine Exklusivtitel mehr da endweder bei Sony Streaming an den PC oder Microsoft Play Anywhere
Zubehör und Spiele im Einzelhandel stabil im Preis
Sony, MS, Nintendo wollen fürs online spielen Abos haben.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiZNSzWIaLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## USA911 (23. März 2017)

Sollen sie es machen, viele werden dann feststellen, das Sie dann direkt einen PC nutzen können und kehren der Konsole den Rücken zu.

Damit verteilen Sie dann ihre Kunden auf einzelne Konsolenversionen und fördern Abwanderung, da viele dann in einen anderen Kosten-/ Nutzenverhältniss kommen.  Stört mich als PC-Spieler nicht und kann eher zu einem Knieschuß für die Hersteller werden!


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2017)

Bei Sony kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, bei Microsoft allerdings schon, die werden so oder so über kurz oder lang ihre XBox zu einer "Windows Machine" oder "Surface Box" umbauen. Da könnte es dann bei Erfolg sogar zwei oder drei Modelle gleichzeitig geben. Ist dann halt aber keine Konsole mit geschlossenem OS mehr sondern eben letztlich ein stinknormaler Fertig-HTPC.


----------



## weazz1980 (23. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei Sony kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, bei Microsoft allerdings schon, die werden so oder so über kurz oder lang ihre XBox zu einer "Windows Machine" oder "Surface Box" umbauen. Da könnte es dann bei Erfolg sogar zwei oder drei Modelle gleichzeitig geben. Ist dann halt aber keine Konsole mit geschlossenem OS mehr sondern eben letztlich ein stinknormaler Fertig-HTPC.



Und das wäre sogar sehr Schlau von MS!

Damit könnten Sie sich auf eine Betriebsplattform konzentrieren. Der Shop usw. läuft ja eh schon auf beiden Geräten, PC und Konsole.


----------



## Odin333 (23. März 2017)

vintatsh schrieb:


> ... man sieht ja schon wie unbeliebt die Pro bei diversen Entwicklern ist.



Ist das so? Das wäre mir aber neu...


----------



## USA911 (23. März 2017)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Und das wäre sogar sehr Schlau von MS!
> 
> Damit könnten Sie sich auf eine Betriebsplattform konzentrieren. Der Shop usw. läuft ja eh schon auf beiden Geräten, PC und Konsole.



Wobei die Frage ist, was die Kartellwächter sagen, weil dann durch Betriebssystem + Hardware ein dickes Kartell wäre, wo die Benutzung der Hard oder andersherum des Betriebssystem die Hauseigenenkomponenten vorschreibt.


----------



## michinebel (23. März 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist, was die Kartellwächter sagen, weil dann durch Betriebssystem + Hardware ein dickes Kartell wäre, wo die Benutzung der Hard oder andersherum des Betriebssystem die Hauseigenenkomponenten vorschreibt.



Ist das nicht bei Appel auch so?


----------



## Odin333 (23. März 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bei Appel auch so?



Herrje... wie viel Marktanteil hat Apple noch gleich?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. März 2017)

Ich habe mir dann doch mal entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Pläne für 240 Euro in den Amazon WHD eine gekrallt und bin gespannt, was das fake 4k wirklich taugt. Aber jährliche Upgrades mache ich sicher nicht mit.


----------



## weazz1980 (23. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Herrje... wie viel Marktanteil hat Apple noch gleich?



Davon abgesehen würde sich MS mit der All-in-One Lösung selber ins Bein schießen. So können Sie Konsolen und PC separat verkaufen, anders hätten Sie nur den einen Absatzmarkt. 

Und ich glaube nicht, dass das Konsolenkonzept wirklich greift, bei jährlichen Updates der Hardware. Dann kann man sich wirklich gleich einen PC kaufen und den jährlich mit 500-600 Euro aufrüsten, sofern überhaupt nötig.


----------



## michinebel (23. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Herrje... wie viel Marktanteil hat Apple noch gleich?



So kanpp 8%, aber ich glaub kaum das Microsoft so blöd sein wird die Software an die Hardware zu koppeln, zum einen gibt es immer Wege das zu umgehen und zum andren würden sie dadurch massiv Anteile verlieren.
Außerdem hätte Microsoft gar nicht die nötigen Kapazitäten sowas zu machen, da müssten die anderen Hardwarehersteller mitziehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2017)

Also mit Kartell oder Monopolstellung hat das nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Bei Hardware + Software von Microsoft sind sie ja weit, weit entfernt von einer Monopolstellung. Und natürlich steht es jedem Hardwarehersteller frei sein Gerät so zu verdongeln, dass man kein anderes OS drauf installieren kann. Ist ja durchaus bei einigen Notebooks und vielen Tablets / Smartphones der Fall. Und das OS der XBoxen ist ja auch gesperrt.


----------



## vintatsh (23. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ist das so? Das wäre mir aber neu...



Gab Anfang des Jahres ne GDC Studie dazu nach der nur 18 Prozent der Entwickler die Pro oder Scorpio als richtigen Schritt sehen. Neben dem ganzen Marketing Gelaber großer Entwicklerstudios dürfen auch die kleineren Studios mit weniger Budget nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.


----------



## Odin333 (23. März 2017)

vintatsh schrieb:


> Gab Anfang des Jahres ne GDC Studie dazu nach der nur 18 Prozent der Entwickler die Pro oder Scorpio als richtigen Schritt sehen.



Ja, aber man sollte dazu sagen, dass die restlichen nicht der Meinung sind, dass es der falsche Schritt ist:

http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/12/14230120/game-developers-survey-ps4-pro-project-scorpio

"Based on GDC’s findings, only 18 percent of developers  view consoles like PS4 Pro and Scorpio as a positive thing for the  industry. The majority of respondents, 41 percent, were undecided  on the benefits of the new consoles, while 36 percent felt neutral on  the topic." "...That said, very few — just 5 percent — of developers saw these consoles as a strictly negative thing."

Das hat mit unbeliebt sein wohl überhaupt nichts zu tun...


----------



## Y0SHi (23. März 2017)

was bringt mir die pro... spiele die auf meiner slim mit 30 fps laufen, laufen auf der pro laut benchmark ja nicht mit 60.
da gibt es eher dann so eine art "jojo-effekt" gameplay mit stark schwankenden FPS.

warte da mal lieber auf die PS5. die pro ist nur ein warmer aufguss.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. März 2017)

Was ich mich bei den modernen Konsolen immer mehr frage: warum nicht gleich ein PC?


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei den modernen Konsolen immer mehr frage: warum nicht gleich ein PC?



Exklusivspiele, Preis der Hardware, Wohnzimmertauglichkeit (Formfaktor, Steuerung rein über Gamepad) ...


----------



## Y0SHi (23. März 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei den modernen Konsolen immer mehr frage: warum nicht gleich ein PC?




eine reine preisfrage.

die ps4 slim bekommt man um 250€.
die interne festplatte ist müll - hab eine gute nachgerüstet (+70€)
der DS4 ist halbwegs okey... alternativ gibt es ein besseres gamepad von NACON (+110€)
finde den DS4 nicht mal so gut wie das x360 gamepad, das ich am pc verwende.
ps+ verwende ich nicht, da ich nur single-player games auf der ps4 spiele... (+50 pro jahr)

macht unterm strich also etwa 400€ für die ps4 slim (festplatte und besseres gamepad eingerechnet) und die games laufen halt "halbwegs" drauf. 
hohe ansprüche sollte man jedoch nicht stellen, vor allem wenn man eher den pc gewöhnt ist.

ein besserer gaming pc kostet mind. 800€.
also quasi das doppelte.

die erste ps4 revision wollte ich nicht haben, weil die viel zu laut, zu heiß und zu teuer war.
die ps4 slim ist nahezu lautlos unter last, kühler und billiger.

die ps4 exklusives interessieren mich null bis auf horizon und bloodborne im moment.

es ist aber immer wichtig die benchmarks von spielen zu checken, wie die auf der ps4 laufen.
es gibt leider sehr viele nieten für das teil. u.a. zum beispiel rise of the tomb raider, dies einen astronomischen input lag auf der x1 und ps4 aufweist. das trotz dem neuesten patch und der neuesten FW.
spiele wie batman arkham knight oder auch doom laufen aber ziemlich gut auf der ps4.

pffft ... der kauf war nicht übel. kann die ps4 slim durchaus empfehlen.


----------



## weenschen (23. März 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei den modernen Konsolen immer mehr frage: warum nicht gleich ein PC?



Weil ein guter Gamung PC teurer und unbequemer ist. Zuviel Kabelsalat hat und zu gross ist. Weil er lauter ist und ebenfalls veralten kann und/oder aufgerüstet werden muss.

Gleichfalls gibt es mehr Probleme mit der Kompatibilität von Spielen.

Ich habe 25 Jahre auf PC gespielt, alles ok. Aber ich hab viel mehr Geld ausgegeben und mich auch oft geärgert. Heute eine One zum Zocken und ein normales Notebook zum arbeiten. Ich finde es bequemer so.


----------



## Y0SHi (23. März 2017)

weenschen schrieb:


> Weil ein guter Gamung PC teurer und unbequemer ist. Zuviel Kabelsalat hat und zu gross ist. Weil er lauter ist und ebenfalls veralten kann und/oder aufgerüstet werden muss.
> 
> Gleichfalls gibt es mehr Probleme mit der Kompatibilität von Spielen.
> 
> Ich habe 25 Jahre auf PC gespielt, alles ok. Aber ich hab viel mehr Geld ausgegeben und mich auch oft geärgert. Heute eine One zum Zocken und ein normales Notebook zum arbeiten. Ich finde es bequemer so.



also ich ärger mich über die ps4 slim nicht mehr oder weniger als über den pc.

u.a. eben rise of the tomb raider, das ein absoluter fail² kauf für die ps4 war. läuft auf der x1 aber auch nicht besser.
der input lag in dem teil ist astronomisch (patch 1.06 und FW 4.50).

rise of the tomb raider läuft laut input-lag benchmark am besten auf der x360 und dem PC.

werde ich mir daher also irgendwann mal bei steam kaufen um es nochmal zu zocken... dann aber flüssig per stream ins wohnzimmer ohne lag.
meine ps4 fassung habe ich schon wieder verkauft (20 years edition).

zum glück werden ja nun auch regelmäßig konsolenspiele gebenchmarkt, damit man sich den nächsten frustkauf erspart.
nier automata läuft ja auch nicht sonderlich gut auf der ps4. die demo habe ich gespielt auf der ps4. naja... 
im vergleich zu doom auf der PS4 ist nier ein technischer griff ins klo.

arkham knight läuft .. hmm .. okey.
das außenareal ruckelt   auf der ps4 vor allem bei kollisionen im batmobil und die bewegungsunschärfe nervt total (kann man aber nicht abstellen...)
ansonsten finde ich batman ganz cool auf der ps4; sofern man weit genug vom fernseher entfernt sitzt.
das man die bewegungsunschärfe nicht abstellen kann ist halt blöd. in doom kann ich das auf der ps4.. in batman leider nicht.

aber so ist das halt mit "konsolen", man hat kaum/keine möglichkeiten für anpassungen.


----------



## Promego (23. März 2017)

Konsolen haben einen weiteren großen Vorteil: man kann nicht beliebig Software ausführen, und daher gibt es auch defakto keine cheater.


----------



## weenschen (23. März 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Konsolen haben einen weiteren großen Vorteil: man kann nicht beliebig Software ausführen, und daher gibt es auch defakto keine cheater.



Stimmt, die PC Fassung von The Division war total verseucht. 

Es gibt aber auch einen Nachteil; Strategiespiele gibt es leider für Konsolen nicht so oft. EchtzeitStrategie lässt darüber hinaus auf dem Controller nicht so gut steuern.


----------



## Y0SHi (23. März 2017)

> Konsolen haben einen weiteren großen Vorteil: man kann nicht  beliebig Software ausführen, und daher gibt es auch defakto keine  cheater.​



lol 
bei der x360 musste man da einfach nur einen usb stick mit entsprechenden files anstecken. fertig.
der prestige hack hat es sogar ermöglich die lounge zu hacken (auch auf der PS).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWNQOQd846s



> Es gibt aber auch einen Nachteil; Strategiespiele gibt es leider für Konsolen nicht so oft.



dafür werde ich auf meiner ps4 slim kaum einen shooter spielen. 
mit dem gamepad habe ich zwar doom auf der ps4 durchgespielt... aber multiplayer spiele wie battlefield gehen mit dem gamepad gar nicht.



> die PC Fassung von The Division war total verseucht.



wen juckt schon so ein ubischrott game.
war ja von anfang an klar, dass das spiel verseucht ist, da ubischrott auf schutzmechanismen verzichtet hat.

es gibt aber millionen overwatch und battlefield spieler auf dem pc, die keine porbleme haben, da beide games schutzmechanismen verwenden und cheater schnell sperren.
heutzutage wird  der account sehr schnell (teils automatisch!) gesperrt... gilt auch für steam   spiele wie CS.


----------



## Bane1220 (24. März 2017)

Ich war ebenso jahrelang PC Nutzer und fahre jetzt mit der Kombi Notebook fürs arbeiten und Konsole zum gamen am besten, daher begrüße ich die Upgrades um nicht 8 Jahre auf einen Grafikniveau zu stagnieren.
Klar kann ich mir einen Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer schön klein zusammenschrauben und ein Gamepad anschließen - aber es ist eben nicht dasselbe. Auf dem PC spielen nunmal die meisten mit Tastatur und Maus und da hätte man mit Gamepad in fast jedem Multiplayertitel das Nachsehen. Außerdem ist die Schriftgröße nicht angepasst sodass es auf Dauer nicht praktikabel ist.


----------



## Promego (24. März 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> lol
> bei der x360 musste ...
> 
> dafür werde ich auf meiner ps4 slim kaum einen shooter spielen.
> ...



schön das du eine meinung hast. the devision wurde übrigens von massive in schweden entwickelt, ubischrott entscheidet nicht welches studio in welcher form welche cheat protection wo einbaut. auf der ps4 kann ich mir sicher sein das man nicht einfach eine .dll in den memory injected und das spiel umschreibt.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (24. März 2017)

Also jährlich wär schon übertrieben- alle zwei Jahre lass ich mir ja gerade noch so eingehen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. März 2017)

weenschen schrieb:


> Zuviel Kabelsalat hat und zu gross ist. Weil er lauter ist und ebenfalls veralten kann und/oder aufgerüstet werden muss.


Netzstecker - Check
HDMI oder ähnliches - Check
Gamepad - wie Konsole auch kabellos möglich
Maus & Tastatur - auch kabellos möglich

Welche Kabel hab ich vergessen ?
Die, die sich auch in der Konsole befinden?!

In Punko Größe und Lautstärke geht da auch einiges!




weenschen schrieb:


> Gleichfalls gibt es mehr Probleme mit der Kompatibilität von Spielen.


Warte mal ab wenn es 3+ Revisionen innerhalb einer Konsolengeneration gibt bzw. was da zukünftig abgeht.
Entwicklermurks wird sich mit zunehmenden Platformen kräftig erhöhen, viele Probleme sind von den Studios Hausgemacht.




Mein vorheriger PC hielt 6 Jahre (jetzt Gäste PC der das meiste noch schafft) und hatte 1500€ gekostet (einige überteure Luxuskomponenten)
Hat theoetisch noch mehr Power als die PS4 Pro!
Bei einen 2 jährlichen Konsolenwechsel ist da kein Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Y0SHi (24. März 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> schön das du eine meinung hast. the devision wurde übrigens von massive in schweden entwickelt, ubischrott entscheidet nicht welches studio in welcher form welche cheat protection wo einbaut. auf der ps4 kann ich mir sicher sein das man nicht einfach eine .dll in den memory injected und das spiel umschreibt.



in welcher "heilen" traumwelt lebst denn du?

alleine die tatsache, dass ich einfach per adapter maus und tastatur auf der ps4 verwenden kann, gleicht schon einen aimbot.
darüber gibt es in overwatch mehr als genug beschwerden auf der ps4.

 xim4 adapter
XIM4.com 

sieht dann so aus 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9tSUBbgGjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.









__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxHWQpJOlFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. März 2017)

Wie und stellt man das bei der Pro eigentlich ein mit der Auflösung? Muss man erst einen Patch laden, damit das verfügbar wird? Hab gerade Uncharted 4 reingehauen und der will fast 14GB laden.


----------



## Promego (25. März 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> in welcher "heilen" traumwelt lebst denn du?
> 
> alleine die tatsache, dass ich einfach per adapter maus und tastatur auf der ps4 verwenden kann...



ich rede von: gegner durch die wände sehen, auf der minimap anzeigen, teleportieren, no recoil, no reload, unlimited ammo, rounds per minute, damage, etc. nach belieben zu verstellen - all dass ist am PC per software machbar, nicht aber auf der PS4.


----------



## Gast201803192 (25. März 2017)

Bane1220 schrieb:


> Klar kann ich mir einen Gaming PC fürs Wohnzimmer schön klein zusammenschrauben und ein Gamepad anschließen - aber es ist eben nicht dasselbe.


Kann ich leider absolut unterschreiben. Ich habe meinen Desktop Rechner komplett in mein Mediencenter integriert. Desktop hängt via HDMI am 3D fähigen Reciever und dieser am Full HD.
Auch wenn Steam schon in die richtige Richtung geht, ist der Komfort weit entfernt von einer Konsole.
Ich möchte Overwatch spielen. Also Big Picture Modus verlassen und mit Maus den Blizzard Launcher starten. Gemütlich mit Controller spielen kann man ab dann ebenfalls vergessen und Maus Tastatur auf der Couch oder Couch Tisch ist ebenfalls sehr suboptimal.

Ok dann starten wir eben Witcher 3. Doch was ist das? Kein Ton mehr? Aus irgend einem Grund hat sich Windows von HDMI Audio auf Lautsprecher umgestellt nach dem booten. Also wieder Big Picture verlassen und in die Ausio einstellungen. Super Konfigurieren darf man auch erneut da nur noch Stereo erkannt wird.

Man ist nun endlich im Spiel und auf einmal wird das Bild schwarz. Komischerweise sehr sehr häufig zur Zeit unter Windows 10. Also Tastatur nehmen und auf den Desktop switchen. Dann wieder die laufende Anwendung anklicken und tada Bild ist wieder da. Aber schon wieder kein Ton mehr. Also Spiel beenden und neu Starten und nun läuft es endlich.

Dann ebenfalls mein Highlight wenn Spiele statt im Vollbild zu starten sich dazu entschließen einfach mal im Fenster zu laufen und man schon wieder die Tastatur benötigt.

Ok zocken regt auf also Amazon Prime starten...doch was ist das? Nur Stereo möglich über Silverlight. Der hochgelobte PC schafft es nicht 5.1 Streams wiederzugeben was jeder billige Blu-Ray Player kann.

Es hört sich wie eine Hassrede auf den PC an ich möchte hier nur anmerken wie lauter kleinigkeiten den PC eben nicht Wohnzimmertauglich machen.

Jedoch kann man ihn mit etwas Planung lautlos machen! Richtiges Gehäuse + Be Quit Lüfter + eine Grafik Karte von MSI und es ist ruhe im Zimmer.


Jedoch sehe ich zur Zeit die Konsolen als weitere Pest und Cholera Situation. Hier darf man sich entscheiden zwischen Stromsparend, leise und schlechte Performance und Grafik (Playstation 4 Slim) oder Gute Performance (Ich sage gut nicht beste  ), gute Grafik aber dafür Laut wie die Hölle (Playstation 4 Pro).


Egal ob PC oder Konsole zur Zeit macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Ich zocke daher auch immer weniger. Ebenfalls die nicht skalierende Schrift des PC macht ihn nur bedingt Wohnzimmertauglich was ich auch schon oft negativ erfahren musste.


Würde es begrüssen wenn es nur noch eine Plattform gebe die immer weiter Abwärtskompatibilität ist aber 1 bis 3 Jahre Hardware ubgrades in Form von 400Eur Konsolen ist dann auch nicht so das wahre.

Wir haben definitiv das falsche Hobby oder mittlerweile durch die vielen Jahre zocken zu hohe Ansprüche


----------



## Promego (25. März 2017)

So ähnlich erlebe ich das auch, wenn gleich nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich mag meine neue Slim, und Games wie Horizon, Uncharted etc. haben imho beim spielen weder schlechte Performance noch sehen sie grottig aus.


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2017)

Jährliche Hardwareupdates würden den Konsolenmarkt kaputt machen. Entwickler hätten 0 Planungssicherheiten mehr und die Kunden würden einen Teufel tun um sich jährlich mit neuer Hardware einzudecken. Viele haben ja gerade (mal abgesehen von Exklusivtiteln die natürlich auch eine Rolle spielen) zur Konsole statt dem PC gegriffen, um der Aufrüstspirale wie früher bei der PC-Sparte üblich zu entgehen.

Aber etwas kann man schon sagen: Sony und Co. sollten sich bei dem Release der PS5 genau überlegen wie sie die neue Konsole bezüglich der Hardware bestücken und vom Preis her auf dem Markt einzuordnen, um einer erneuten Splittung der Gamer wie bei PS4/PS4Pro aus dem Wege zu gehen und trotzdem genügend Konsolen zu verkaufen. Daß die Konsole dann zum Start keine 500 EUR mehr kosten kann dürfte auch klar sein. Die Frage ist letztlich aber nur was unter dem Strich das bessere Szenario für die Gamer und für Sony/Microsoft selbst sein wird.

Auf Nintendo setze ich keine Hoffnungen mehr. Die haben es mit der Switch wieder nicht begriffen und werden es auch bei einem potentiellen Nachfolger nicht. So bleibt Nintendo eine Nischenlösung für die Nerds die unbedingt die Nintendogames zocken wollen. Denn Third Party Titel werden auf der Switch eine große Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Exklusivspiele, ...


Das ist für mich DAS Argument GEGEN Konsolen. Denn dadurch werden mitunter Spieleserien zerrissen, die auf einer einzelnen Spiele Plattform nicht mehr komplett gespielt werdenkönnen (zB Drakan, von dem der 2. Teil nur für irgendeine Konsole kam).



Y0SHi schrieb:


> eine reine preisfrage.
> 
> ... macht unterm strich also etwa 400€ für die ps4 slim (festplatte und besseres gamepad eingerechnet) und die games laufen halt "halbwegs" drauf.
> hohe ansprüche sollte man jedoch nicht stellen, vor allem wenn man eher den pc gewöhnt ist.
> ...



Aber nur einmal. Danach kann man den regelmäßig für eben jene ~400 Euro aufrüsten, da man Tastatur, Maus, Gehäuse, Netzteil, Festplatte, CD/DVD/BR Laufwerk und mehr einfach weiter verwenden kann.



weenschen schrieb:


> Weil ein guter Gamung PC teurer und unbequemer ist. ... Gleichfalls gibt es mehr Probleme mit der Kompatibilität von Spielen.


Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt es eigentlich nur mit älteren Spielen (Day One "Beta Tester" mal außen vor gelassen ) - aber das hast du ja bei Konsolen auch, daß du Spiele der vorvorigen Generation nicht mehr spielen kannst. Da ist der PC durchaus anpaßbarer und es gibt für viele Kompatibilitätsprobleme Lösungen und dank der generellen Abwärtskompatibilität kannst du auf dem PC auch 20 Jahre alte noch problemlos spielen. Geht das bei Konsolen auch...?



LesterPG schrieb:


> Netzstecker - Check
> HDMI oder ähnliches - Check
> Gamepad - wie Konsole auch kabellos möglich
> Maus & Tastatur - auch kabellos möglich
> ...


- Sound bei externen Lautsprechern
- USB Hub
- Drucker/Scanner
- externe Festplatten zum Backup
- Internet
- Handy Auflade-/Datenübertragungskabel
- jeweils Netzanschlüsse/Netzteile
Mitunter noch Router, Splitter oder sonstige Netzwerkgeräte, die da ebenfalls rumfliegen

Ja, stimmt: Hinter einem PC *kann *sich deutlich mehr Kabelsalat ansammeln - aber das meiste davon existiert, weil man mit dem PC auch viel mehr machen kann. Wenn ich einen PC nur auf eine Aufgabe reduziere (Wohnzimmer Gaming + Video Wiedergabe am Fernseher, bracuhe ich natürlich den Großteil davon nicht und es wird genauso viel bzw wenig Kabelsalat übrigbleiben wie bei einer Konsole.



Rachlust schrieb:


> Ok dann starten wir eben Witcher 3. Doch was ist das? Kein Ton mehr? Aus irgend einem Grund hat sich Windows von HDMI Audio auf Lautsprecher umgestellt nach dem booten. Also wieder Big Picture verlassen und in die Ausio einstellungen. Super Konfigurieren darf man auch erneut da nur noch Stereo erkannt wird.


Diesen Einzelfall als Gegenargument aufzustellen, ist doch recht abenteuerlich. Sicher, es kann durchaus mal passieren, daß irgendeine Einstellung verquer läuft, aber in gefühlten 98% aller Fälle merkt sich das jeweilige Spiel die korrekten Einstellungen und behält diese bei.



> Man ist nun endlich im Spiel und auf einmal wird das Bild schwarz. Komischerweise sehr sehr häufig zur Zeit unter Windows 10.


Und was ist die sinnvolle Konsequenz, wenn Win10 Probleme macht? 



> Ok zocken regt auf also Amazon Prime starten...doch was ist das? Nur Stereo möglich über Silverlight. Der hochgelobte PC schafft es nicht 5.1 Streams wiederzugeben was jeder billige Blu-Ray Player kann.


Ähm, falsch. Der PC schafft es sehr wohl, 5.1 Streams wiederzugeben. Nur müssen diese auch angeboten werden. Denn das Problem ist, daß Amazon sich eine Technologie ausgesucht hat, um die Videos zu streamen, die kein 5.1 unterstützt.


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2017)

Und die Hardware sollte 5.1 tauglich sein.   Mit 5 EUR Lautsprechern aus dem Wühltisch kann ich mit 5.1 nicht viel anfangen.  

Aber Du hast mit der Aufstrippung schon vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist für mich DAS Argument GEGEN Konsolen. Denn dadurch werden mitunter Spieleserien zerrissen, die auf einer einzelnen Spiele Plattform nicht mehr komplett gespielt werdenkönnen (zB Drakan, von dem der 2. Teil nur für irgendeine Konsole kam).


Schlechts Beispiel, genau wie Magna Carta, da das in einer Zeit war, als Konsolen und PC fast komplett getrennte Spielebibliotheken mit anderen Arten von Games hatten, wo entweder hier oder dort entwickelt wurde. Ein Baldur's Gate auf PS2 ist was völlig anderes als auf PC. 

Heute erscheinen 3rd Party Titel eigentlich auf allen Plattformen, wo der Publisher der Meinung ist, es könnte sich lohnen. Der große Wechsel fand so um 2004 / 2005 statt, hauptsächlich dank der XBox 360 und natürlich wegen der gestiegenen Produktionskosten der Games. Ab da an verschmolzen die Spiele aller Plattformen.


----------



## Gast201803192 (25. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Diesen Einzelfall als Gegenargument aufzustellen, ist doch recht abenteuerlich.


Mit diesen Szenarien (Also auch bezogen auf Silverlight und 5.1) wollte ich nur aufzeigen das der PC leider nicht den Komfort bieten kann wie man ihn gerne hätte. Witcher 3 war auch nur eines von mehreren Beispielen. Im optimal Fall läuft es natürlich wie es soll nur wenn es nicht läuft geht das gefrickel natürlich los und hier macht halt die Konsole dann die bessere Figur. Das der PC 5.1 streamen kann ist klar aber ich wollte auch hier aufzeigen das es bei weitem nicht so ist wie wenn ich auf der Konsole Amazon Prime starten würde.
Für Otto normal Verbraucher gerade nach einem Arbeitstag halt schon ein Thema


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2017)

Nicht mal seinen PC muss man mittlerweile jährlich upgraden. Meiner ist bald 3 Jahre alt und ich hab in der Zeit überhaupt nix verändert und kann trotzdem den Großteil noch in den höchsten oder hohen Einstellungen spielen. Früher wäre das undenkbar gewesen.
Heute kann man viele Jahre mit einem PC spielen.


----------



## Quake2008 (25. März 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Kann ich leider absolut unterschreiben. Ich habe meinen Desktop Rechner komplett in mein Mediencenter integriert. Desktop hängt via HDMI am 3D fähigen Reciever und dieser am Full HD.
> Auch wenn Steam schon in die richtige Richtung geht, ist der Komfort weit entfernt von einer Konsole.
> Ich möchte Overwatch spielen. Also Big Picture Modus verlassen und mit Maus den Blizzard Launcher starten. Gemütlich mit Controller spielen kann man ab dann ebenfalls vergessen und Maus Tastatur auf der Couch oder Couch Tisch ist ebenfalls sehr suboptimal.
> 
> ...




Ich muss dir leider bei der Ps4 Pro widersprechen. Das Teil ist nicht laut. Hab jetzt einige Pro gepachte Spiele und mit Boost Mode laufende Spiele gespielt auch längere Phasen lang. Die erste Ps4 aus dem Release 2013 war verdammt nervig, vor allem der Lüfter der hoch und runter regelte ohne Grund. Die nächsten Revisionen machten es erträglicher und erst die Slim kann man als Ruhig nicht leise, eine Xbox one ist leise, nicht zu hören, aber eine Ps4 Slim hat ein leichtes Lüftergeräusch das nicht nervt. Auch die Pro hat ein leises Lüftergeräusch, dass nicht weiter auffällt. Die Pro hätte die eigentliche Ps4 werden sollen, alle Games spielen sich deutlich besser. Diablo3 hat endlich die Grafik, die ich erhalte wenn ich es am Pc voll aufdrehe und 60fps. Und Horizon Zero Dawn mit Downsampling puh, dass muss man gezockt haben. Wie viele andere auch habe ich Nintendo begraben. Nur noch knallharte Big N Fans und Leute mit Zuviel Geld oder Langweile kaufen dich die Switch.


----------



## schmoki (25. März 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nicht mal seinen PC muss man mittlerweile jährlich upgraden. Meiner ist bald 3 Jahre alt und ich hab in der Zeit überhaupt nix verändert und kann trotzdem den Großteil noch in den höchsten oder hohen Einstellungen spielen. Früher wäre das undenkbar gewesen.
> Heute kann man viele Jahre mit einem PC spielen.


Stimme ich zu. Meiner ist mittlerweile 6Jahre alt (war damals allerdings high-end und daher etwas teurer) und hat seitdem nur ne neue Graka bekommen und kann noch alles auf max. spielen und wird das sicher auch noch 1-2jahre tun, bevor dann mal das Mainboard, cpu und ram nen update brauchen. Die restlichen Komponenten muss man ja mittlerweile nur noch 1xkaufen wenn man etwas vorrausplant, wodurch effektiv der PC auf Dauer günstiger wird.

Wenn man das damit vergleicht, dass man sich in der Zeit ne PS3+PS4+PS4 pro gekauft hat kommt das preislich schon in etwa auf das gleiche raus. Daher sehe ich jährliche Updates für nicht praktikabel bei Konsolen (zugegeben finde ich das bei Smartphones auch nicht, aber manche upgraden ihres trotzdem jährlich ).


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2017)

schmoki schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu. Meiner ist mittlerweile 6Jahre alt (war damals allerdings high-end und daher etwas teurer) und hat seitdem nur ne neue Graka bekommen und kann noch alles auf max. spielen und wird das sicher auch noch 1-2jahre tun, bevor dann mal das Mainboard, cpu und ram nen update brauchen. Die restlichen Komponenten muss man ja mittlerweile nur noch 1xkaufen wenn man etwas vorrausplant, wodurch effektiv der PC auf Dauer günstiger wird.
> 
> Wenn man das damit vergleicht, dass man sich in der Zeit ne PS3+PS4+PS4 pro gekauft hat kommt das preislich schon in etwa auf das gleiche raus. Daher sehe ich jährliche Updates für nicht praktikabel bei Konsolen (zugegeben finde ich das bei Smartphones auch nicht, aber manche upgraden ihres trotzdem jährlich ).



Na ja, die PS3 kam 2006 bzw. hierzulande 2007 auf den Markt, das sind dann zehn Jahre, die kann man also entweder nicht mitzählen oder man muss, wenn man wirklich PS3 + PS4 + PS4 Pro rechnet (die Pro ist ja kein Muss sondern eigentlich nur relevant wenn man einen 4k TV gekauft hat) dann auch alle drei Jahre die neue Grafikkarte beim PC rechnen. Und alleine die vier Grafikkarten sind dann ohne PC je nach Anspruch schon so teuer wie die drei Konsolen. Wobei ein PC von 2007 heute auch nicht mehr wirklich gamingtauglich ist, da wäre dann mind. ein neuer PC auch noch inzwischen dabei und dann liegst du mit zwei PCs und vier Grafikkarten bei ca. 2500 Euro oder gar mehr während du bei den drei Konsolen bei vielleicht max. 1300 rauskommst, also etwa der Hälfte.


Aber so oder so, ich finde den Streit überflüssig. Ich mag meinen PC und zocke darauf viel mit Maus und Tastatur. Viele Genres lassen sich besser am PC am Monitor direkt spielen (Adventures, Strategie, Egoshooter, westliche Rollenspiele etc.). Andersrum gibt es typische Konsolenspiele, die mir am TV mehr Spaß machen (Rennspiele, Action Adventures, Jump & Run, JRPGs etc.) 

Nun habe ich Gaming-PC und TV inzwischen in verschiedenen Räumen, könnte natürlich Streamen oder mir gar zwei Gaming-Rechner kaufen, andererseits kaufe ich mir dann doch lieber eine Konsole dazu und genieße noch deren Exklusivtitel sozusagen als extra Bonus obendrauf.


----------



## Rye3 (26. März 2017)

Den Konsolenupgrade haben wir vor allem VR und 4K zu verdanken die zeitlich etwas ungünstig parallel zur neuen Konsolengeneration kamen. Und diese technologischen Spielereien haben an sich fast die Entwicklungszeit einer Konsolengeneration gebraucht und sind bis heute noch nicht beim Konsumenten großflächig angekommen. Damit will ich sagen, dass technologische Neuheuten sich mit Sicherheit nicht so schnell entwickeln wie es der "Experte" glaubt. 
Rein mit grafischen Upgrades und schnelleren Prozessoren lassen sich jedenfalls auch keine Konsolenupgrades rechtfertigen, es gab ja auch keine Upgrades um die Jahrtausendwende rum, also die Zeit wo ein Mittelklasse PC bereits nach einem Jahr als veraltet galt. Heutzutage entwickelt sich alles viel langsamer. Ich als "Leie" sehe also keinen Grund die Konsolenhardware regelmäßig upzugraden, vorallem ist der Konsolenverkauf im Gegensatz zum Smartphone kein Gewinngeschäft für den Hersteller.


----------



## Gast201803192 (26. März 2017)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Ich muss dir leider bei der Ps4 Pro widersprechen. Das Teil ist nicht laut.


Das Problem ist nun ja auch der Begriff "Laut"  Ich hatte die Pro hier und dachte nur "Wahnsinn die ist ja endlich mal flüster leise". Dann hatten wir the Last of us drin und auf einmal drehtd er Lüfter richtig gut auf und wird ständig "Laut" dann "Leise".
Das ganze grenzt für mich vom Geräuschpegel an Lärmbelästigung. Von einem Youtuber sind 56db gemessen worden.
Wenn ich am Gaming Rechner sitze höre ich ein ganz minimal leises rauschen. Die PS4 Pro hingegen hat man noch im Nachbarraum gehört. Das Problem bei "Laut" ist halt das ich ebenfalls einen Freund habe der so etwas nicht bemerkt oder es ihm schlicht egal ist. Der hat einen PC gebaut mit sehr schlechten Lüfter und dazu noch 7 80mm Gehäuselüfter die auf voller Drehzahl liefen. Also drastsich lauter als eine PS4 und er nur "Ist doch ok" und ich nur "Du bist krank" ^^


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. März 2017)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nun ja auch der Begriff "Laut"  Ich hatte die Pro hier und dachte nur "Wahnsinn die ist ja endlich mal flüster leise". Dann hatten wir the Last of us drin und auf einmal drehtd er Lüfter richtig gut auf und wird ständig "Laut" dann "Leise".
> Das ganze grenzt für mich vom Geräuschpegel an Lärmbelästigung. Von einem Youtuber sind 56db gemessen worden.
> Wenn ich am Gaming Rechner sitze höre ich ein ganz minimal leises rauschen. Die PS4 Pro hingegen hat man noch im Nachbarraum gehört. Das Problem bei "Laut" ist halt das ich ebenfalls einen Freund habe der so etwas nicht bemerkt oder es ihm schlicht egal ist. Der hat einen PC gebaut mit sehr schlechten Lüfter und dazu noch 7 80mm Gehäuselüfter die auf voller Drehzahl liefen. Also drastsich lauter als eine PS4 und er nur "Ist doch ok" und ich nur "Du bist krank" ^^



Kann ich bestätigen. Bei Naughty-Dog-Titeln dreht auch die Pro mächtig auf. Bei "Horizon" war sie kaum zu hören, und ich hatte den Fernseher ziemlich leise. Offensichtlich hat man bei Guerilla Games auch noch begriffen,  wie man sparsam mit CPU- und GPU-Resourcen umgeht. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für "Horizon", denn ich hasse nichts mehr als Ventilatorenradau. Wahrscheinlich hat da mal wieder ein Dev-Azubi eine enge Schleife übersehen, denn nichts ist schlimmer als ein `while (true);' -- und dann springt natürlich eine CPU sofort auf 100 % hoch. Du glaubst gar nicht, was das in Serverräumen für einen Totallärm veranstaltet. Dann muß aber auch ein guter Senior dazwischengrätschen, dem Azubi mal sagen, was schieflief, ohne ihn gleich vor der versammelten Mannschaft bloßzustellen, dann wird das meistens auch.

Ich hatte mir auch mal einen großen Rüffel eingehandelt, weil es mir wohl gelungen war, in eine Statuszeile des "Star Office" 95 % CPU unterzubringen. Das war mir unsagbar peinlich, aber ich hatte Glück, meine Kollegen haben mich nicht gleich dafür in die Pfanne gehauen. Manchmal braucht man einfach auch mal gute Freunde und nicht nur Kollegenschweine.


----------

